# Mosquito Icebreaker



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Anyone have any info?


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

First place almost 12 pounds. It was my dad, I had to work so I couldn't fish it but I scouted for him a little bit. I'd like to think that had something to do with it, lol. I think it took just under 8 pounds to get a check. and big bass was 3.60 I think.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

It was a great time there were 40 boats and I just could pull a the fish in the boat talk to a bunch of great guys. I know that 8th place had big bass that was teamboat boys on here there was 2 lbs in between first and second and there wasn't much between 2-8 like a pound well can't wait next tournament---Chuck


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Everything was really run great, Just had 2 fish and almost big bass but got all the kinks out for the first tournament of the year. CONGRATS to all who cashed checks.

Anybody else look like a racoon this morning from a little sunburn


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Were they getting the fish deep or shallow? I fished up there last week for 9 hours without a bite.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Our first 2 fish were in the first 20 min of day in 45 degree water temp in about 1 ft of water. I know of alout of fish that were taken shallow.


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

We Got All Our Fish Shallow, 1 To 3 Ft. Temp Was 49 In Morning 55 By Afternoon. All Came From The Wood. 11.98lbs


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

It was all about location on Sun because we flipped and bladed tons of wood
I was a liitle baffled because we took 2 fish the wood early and zero in the afternoon so there must have been certain areas that were holding more fish 
because they were not all over..

GOOD JOB Mark


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

Got All Our Fish Within 100yrd Strech. Its Was The Sunny Side Bank. They Really Turned On At 2:00. 1 , 2, And 3rd Palce Fish Came From There.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

It was a pretty slow day for us. we only had one fish at about 1. then we smacked 3 in about a half hour with that toad of 3.6. unfortunately we only needed our 5th fish and we woulda had 3rd place with the big bass. we did end up in 8th with a total of 7.95 so no complaints. it was good to see everyone out for this one, as the weather was alot more inviting this year. And Mark i 2 look like a racoon, haha.

See ya guys on the water,
-Joe-


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I posted basic results for this event and Portage on a new thread. Thanks to all who participated. We wore the Scouts out at Portage the day before with a 3 hour service project. A handful of Dads and Grandads came up to help run this event. I had to leave at 2 for work but wished I could have stayed out in the NICE weather. Thanks again! LK Troop Comm. Chairman


----------

